# Hi I'm lise



## Lise Hurya (May 2, 2021)

hi i'm lise from st louis
I read lots in this site and decided to join
Nice to know you all guys


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

Any relationship issue that you want to explore?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Lise


----------



## T.Andre (May 26, 2017)

Hello Lise

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

Welcome  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi there, Lise.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome Lise - been to St. Louis many times, great town.


----------

